# Vocabulary word for the day.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Trophalaxis.
Would anyone like to define and use the term in a complete sentence?
Ernie


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A common behavior of insects sharing food directly from mouth to mouth.

"We studied the influence of ethanol on both trophalaxis and waggle dance behaviors."

Do I get an "A"?

And to think, I barely graduated from High School.




I did learn to Google, however.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't graduate from high school... Maybe that's why you beat me to it!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Prophylactics*

Makes me think of drinking and chasing girls


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*trophalaxis (adult bees sharing their food reserves).*

Thanks for the answers!
Here is why I posted the term.
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/ipm/insects/pollinat/varroa/varroa2.htm


Involvement of Essential Oils in Impaired Reproduction of Varroa Mites: Syrup containing the essential oils is fed at the hive entrance or in the broodnest. *Many bees feed on the syrup and pass the essential oils around by trophalaxis (adult bees sharing their food reserves). *The syrup and essential oil is ingested by nurse bees and enters the communal food in the crop and passes into the milk glands. When the nurse bees feed larvae, the essential oils are in the bee milk and communal food and are ingested by the larvae. Thus, when female varroa mites feed on treated larvae or larval food at the bottom of the cell, they ingest the essential oils which adversely affect their reproduction. The probable mechanism is interference with enzymes in the complex gestation (especially in the production of nutrients and new proteins) of the oocyte and embryo-larva of the varroa mite. Research needs to be conducted to verify this hypothesis and to verify the presence of the essential oils in bee larvae and ultimately, in the female varroa mites.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that kind a like french kissing ?


You guy's........... Brahaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!! little smilie guy rolling on the ground.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Well, it's about time we had some fun.*

Thanks for ending the day with some humor!
Do you get an A? A is for excellent!
Now I would like to find out the ml or ppm range that will duplicate the above posting about killing those infernal mites!

Ernie


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Poetry*

"Because I forgot to bring a prophylactic, 
she would only trophalaxis."


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*odFrank*

Ahh ha ha ha!!!! Kudos!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

od you are way too much...

tecumseh chuckles under his breath... but no smiley face.


----------

